# Alec Bradley Burner



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Received my burner table top today and I alike this thing. With most of my smoking being done in my garage, it will be nice to have this table top lighter with a large reservoir so refills will be much less frequent than my various hand held lighters. Love the way the flame can be adjusted up/down by turning the knob and also appreciate the rubber ring on the bottom that prevents the lighter from sliding or scratching your surface.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice piece! Been eyeing that one for a while myself, but seeing as its winter in New Englands most of my smoking is done while driving right now....


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've seen these burners before and was amazed at how small it is. That's a bonus though because its more portable and doesn't take up space on your tables. I think it would be awesome to have at an event so I didn't have to use my hand held torches to light up guests cigars. It's also a great conversation piece and looks super classy. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

That is one of the neater looking tabletops out there. I thought it would be bigger too. Enjoy!


----------



## McP (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice! I've been considering one of these, but I'd be prone to leaving it outside on the table. I like the idea of the garage, perhaps I'll add a table & chairs out there!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I left mine out in the garage and the temps are returning to below freezing so I'm interested to see how it handles the winter cold. It is smaller than I thought it would be but it is a really cool size and I like that fuel tank takes up most of the space on the lighter. 

The flame is super hot!! The flame is more powerful than any of the many, many torches I've used (in terms of heat from the flame). So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't wait for mine to arrive, snagged one on the devil site for 25 bucks, now that I can see it in action, I'm really psyched!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive, snagged one on the devil site for 25 bucks, now that I can see it in action, I'm really psyched!


Great deal!!! When compared to portable torch lighters, I'm amazed his can be around $30


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

The little size of these always amazed me. Certainly looks like and nice new toy! Will have to nab one of these, Enjoy!


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

I broke down and bought his big brother, great lighter and it thaws the frozen drinks when it get's really cold in the garage.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20130123_164456.jpg


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Very cool to see it in action. I just ordered one for my garage and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been looking at these as well. I'm glad to see that you are happy with it.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice. I think I'll be buying one of these soon.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't used the burner for a month or so as I decided to give it a break during the cold winter months. I can't wait for the weather to break and to get back to using it again...it became my favorite lighter in a very short time (out of over 20+ torch and soft flame lighters).


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I got one of these but I don't really use it much cause I don't have a table in my smoking room. If you want to be really bad ass though, you can turn it up and use it as a handheld. Pretty sure this is how Edward Blake from Watchman would do it.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

nfusion770 said:


> I got one of these but I don't really use it much cause I don't have a table in my smoking room. If you want to be really bad ass though, you can turn it up and use it as a handheld. Pretty sure this is how Edward Blake from Watchman would do it.


Nice one Dave. lol

Mine just arrived in the mail today so I might need to try that. Just have to make sure to keep it well away from the eyebrows!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm loving mine!!! the range of adjustment is great! It's not huge, but the burner itself is nice and big. Wind? no problem, just crank it up! Want a softer flame, just turn it down. And the sound, always lets you know when it's on! Kinda remind me of High School and a Bunsen Burner!

I've become an "expert" at toasting the foot of my cigars with this thing. Liked it so much picked up a second one (couldn't resist the CBid price), in case this one goes out, or come Christmas, gift it!


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

If anyone is interested, it's down to $28 on Amazon right now, with Prime shipping. Amazon.com: Alec Bradley "The Burner" Table Cigar Lighter: Health & Personal Care


----------

